# substrate question



## squatingdog (Mar 15, 2015)

what substrate do you guys use? i have some experiance keeping shrimp. I have had cherries and amanos. I have a 30 gallon tank. Shoud i get ADA or Fluval stratum? i currently have eco complete. im looking to get tiger shrimp as a step up from cherries. Are they hard to keep? do they breed frequently? im thing about changing the substrate because i read that they need a low pH. Are there other methods to lower the pH without changing the substrate?

Theres too much info online and its overwhelming so im just going to ask the community. 

Thanks!


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I personally use Fluval right now for my mischling shrimp tank. There were a lot of issues with the old Fluval soil, but it seems like the most recent batches have resolved them.

I've heard that Fluval or ADA might be a bit too harsh for tigers/cherries/amanos because it buffers to 6.0 pH or below and was told that Akadama might be a bit milder, but it depends where you get your tigers from. There seem to be tigers that were raised in lower pH water and some that were raised in higher pH water so be sure to ask the seller what their tank parameters are. I have heard that people were able to take higher pH tigers and acclimate them into a lower pH tank though so YMMV. 

Depending on the pH and stability of your water, I've heard of people keeping tigers on inert substrate, but it doesn't seem to be very common at all so it's probably not recommended.

You can lower the pH using RO water, but to keep the pH stable, you'd need a buffering soil. Be aware that most brands of soil release ammonia so you'll have to cycle for a while before you can add your shrimp. I don't think Fluval does this, but I still had to cycle for a good month or so even with old media.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

My friend uses shrimp UP sand or something and LOVES it.

I keep my shrimp on eco complete, my Crystals do breed on it, but survival rates are lower.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

I know that tigers require a higher PH and I use inert substrate. My OEBT do just fine with inert substrate with RO water....


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

deepblue3 said:


> I know that tigers require a higher PH and I use inert substrate. My OEBT do just fine with inert substrate with RO water....


Too many types of tigers to say "tigers require higher ph"

Some do great and prefer a lower ph


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have my OEBT's in fluval substrate and pH around 6.5, TDS around 180 and shrimps are doing just as fine.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I have wild tigers and tangerines in below 6ph, mixed with Taiwan bees for projects. All well and berried


----------

